# The 7th Annual Frozen Dead Guy Days is this weekend



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hey Colorado people! Frozen Dead Guy Days is this weekend. Don't miss the Cryonics Parade (featuring the Denver Hearse Association), Charity Polar Plunge and the Tuff Shed Coffin Races :xbones:

http://www.nederlandchamber.org/FrozenDeadGuyDays/


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That sure looks like fun Haunt, take pics for us!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

never heard of this. lol. it sounds sooo weird! AWESOME! lol.


----------

